# How to Attach Live Rock



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I am rearranging my live rock (250 pounds) and want to create some cool designs. Any ideas how I can attach the live rock together? I heard there are some kind of screws I can use - where can I buy those?


Thanks


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't know about screws but many use zipties to hold them together. just look aroung.

IF you read this Oregonreef.com he give some ideas of what you can do.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

drilling holes and stacking up on pvc pipe works to make pillars

or they make aquarium putty that is safe for fresh/salt aquariums that will hold live rock together.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah i think it's called crete? anyone know if that's right?


----------

